# How much rust until snowboard is deemed useless



## Luiiiii (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

First-timer that just got a second hand snowboard and after buying it privately have realised there is rust all around the snowboard edges. (Should have checked more thoroughly) 

The light rust I'm not too worried about but there's a spot or two where it seems the rust is abit more serious. Was 3-4 years since the bloke last used it.

Is the board rescuable?


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

The board is 100% fine. Take it to your local ski/board shop and have the edges tuned (the surface rust will be filed off). While it's in, a base grind wouldn't hurt, followed by a waxing.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Luiiiii said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First-timer that just got a second hand snowboard and after buying it privately have realised there is rust all around the snowboard edges. (Should have checked more thoroughly)
> 
> ...


There is no rust worth mentioning on that board. Most of this will come off just by riding it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Luiiiii said:


> "How much rust until snowboard is deemed useless"


What you're seeing there is nothing more than the natural oxidation a board can get after just a single season!


…when it's eaten clean *thru* the edge and it starts to peel away from the board,..?

_…That's_ when it will be deemed useless! 

Until then,..? Ride it like you *stole* it!!! >


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

At the first sign of rust or the first ding of the topsheet, you must replace. Send the old one to me, buy two more.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ,,,, your fine, wipe that junk off with a wet paper towel


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Luiiiii said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First-timer that just got a second hand snowboard and after buying it privately have realised there is rust all around the snowboard edges. (Should have checked more thoroughly)
> 
> ...


Use a gummy Stone. 15' work.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> What you're seeing there is nothing more than the natural oxidation a board can get after just a single season!


Lol, this can happen _way_ faster! I packed my split which was laying in seawater in a dingy in Svalbard, put it into bubble wrap and boardbag for travelling home: violà... 

OP, after some runs on snow that superficial rust will get off. No worries. Some guys here like to cuddle n care their boards a lot (just wait till the next waxing thread pops up) but actually they don't need a lot of care and still ride well many moons.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> At the first sign of rust or the first ding of the topsheet, you must replace. Send the old one to me, buy two more.


In that case I have a couple boards to send to you.


----------



## Luiiiii (May 27, 2016)

So I have nothing to worry about. Awesome. Cheers guys!


----------

